# Recommend a Good Recording Amp Meter?



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Randy L said:


> I'm looking for a good portable recording amp meter...any recommendations? I've seen the type that can plug into a computer and the readings will download, but I can't find it on a google search. Since this will be for a large facility, I'd need one that can read up to 300 amps.
> 
> Thanks!


The Fluke PQ345: http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+345.htm?catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates&category=PHASE1(FlukeProducts)) unless your refering to three phase which might require a Fluke 434/435.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a Fluke 43B that works well for me. It is only single phase with a clamp input and a single voltage input. I haven't used the Fluke 434/435 meters but they would be my choice for a portable industrial tool. At the plant where I work we have permanently installed meters at a lot of the newer switchgear so we don't need a portable tool too often.


----------

